# Polk PSW110..Not enough??!!



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I'm just about finished my garage theater conversion..It's just a 5.1 set up right now...The sub is a Polk psw110...I was using this in my living room (12x16) and it would shake the walls..I now have it out in my dedicated theater (16x25)..I have it at about 75% up on the sub and +3 on my receiver...It sounds nothing like it did in my living room, even after turning it up...It just seems like a mid range and doesn't hit the lows as much..Is it just because of the size of the room, or do the acoustics play a bigger part??...Should I add another sub or just get one nicer one??
I figure I could sell the one I have for about $120..So I would have a total budget of $400 to spend on a new one..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Placement could be the problem.
Sit the sub in the primary listening position and crawl (yes crawl) around the room listening for when the sub sounds good.
Once you find the best spot, put the sub there and then listen from the main listening position.
Hopefully it will sound much better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The extra size to the room is certainly not helping that's a decent size room for only a 10" to pressurize but as chasehint said start by doing the crawl test to determine the best position for the sub.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

chashint said:


> Placement could be the problem.
> Sit the sub in the primary listening position and crawl (yes crawl) around the room listening for when the sub sounds good.
> Once you find the best spot, put the sub there and then listen from the main listening position.
> Hopefully it will sound much better.


 +1

Corners often work well, particularly corners near the key seating(when the sub may be small for room size). Also, don't forget to re-tweak levels and phase each time you try a new spot.

Tom V.


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tom V. said:


> +1
> 
> Corners often work well, particularly corners near the key seating(when the sub may be small for room size). Also, don't forget to re-tweak levels and phase each time you try a new spot.
> 
> Tom V.


I agree on corners. My XV-30's came to life when I moved them from the near field seating position to about 11 ft away in to each of the front corners. I was surprised by the gain considering that the subs were pretty much end tables to my seats. The Triax's will be going in the same corners.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Horrorfan33 said:


> So, I'm just about finished my garage theater conversion..It's just a 5.1 set up right now...The sub is a Polk psw110...I was using this in my living room (12x16) and it would shake the walls..I now have it out in my dedicated theater (16x25)..I have it at about 75% up on the sub and +3 on my receiver...It sounds nothing like it did in my living room, even after turning it up...It just seems like a mid range and doesn't hit the lows as much..Is it just because of the size of the room, or do the acoustics play a bigger part??...Should I add another sub or just get one nicer one??
> I figure I could sell the one I have for about $120..So I would have a total budget of $400 to spend on a new one..


Any luck with repositiong the sub ?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm making some acoustic panels first, then I will try the "subwoofer crawl" to see if that helps, along with the panels..


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Acoustic panels are not going to affect low frequencies. They can help with FR 80 Hz and above if they are at least 4" thick and made of fiber (not foam).


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got it!..Thanks for that..."Learn something new everyday"!!


----------

